# Who would like a product that would contain horse poo and pee in your float?



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Am I to assume you are about to try to market a product here?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's my take on it. Sounds like a kid. Adults trying to sell a product wouldn't call it 'poo' and 'pee'.

Crummy marketing technique, either way. Not interested in buying some mystery product based on a silly question on a BB.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I do know that a race yard tested diapers for horses some while ago.

It took two strong people to lift the diaper off the horse after a night. 

Horses hated them and the yard, well known for being a contender for most races won in a jump season went to having very few winners and those that did win were ones not wearing the diapers because the owners refused to allow it.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Just another add on, I have never had a trailer rot out because I always cleaned it after a journey.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

We already have shavings & shovels for that.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i have been thinking of applying a roll-on truck bed liner to my trailer floor.... then obviously put the mats back in and the standard shavings on top to protect the floor.

as far as actual containment, well some days I would prefer to have the option NOT to contain the waste on the trailer, when you get that idiot tailgating I think a lever to "clean" the trailer from the truck would be a very nice option :-D


----------



## BeepJeeper (Apr 26, 2016)

Ya I would pay quite a bit for this. How does it work?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Not interested especially without details of exactly WHAT you are talking about. Like others, I use shavings and clean my trailer after every use (which takes, what, about 5-10 minutes depending ...). Have never had any floor boards becoming rotted. 



Foxhunter said:


> I do know that a race yard tested diapers for horses some while ago. It took two strong people to lift the diaper off the horse after a night. Horses hated them ...


 :lol: I would hate them on my horses as much as they would hate having them on!! Yea, not for me, LOL ...


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would buy a can of Speedracer's sarcasm for special occasions.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

I have to pay for horse and cow poo all the time - for my garden - by the massive bag fulls. lol Horse pee is great for gardens too! Got extra? I'll take it! Not sure what you mean by 'float' ..


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

"Float" is a term used in some countries for trailer, I believe mostly in Great Britain, Ireland, Australia, and New Zealand.


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Now I want a root beer float


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

danny67 said:


> Now I want a root beer float


I haven't had one of those since I was a kid! Mmm!

I wonder why trailers are called floats. They don't float very well.


----------

